# S7-FIFO-Baustein (als Ringpuffer) [GELÖST]



## openminded23 (9 April 2011)

----------


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2011)

der baustein ist auf jeden fall schützenswert *ROFL*


----------



## openminded23 (9 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der baustein ist auf jeden fall schützenswert *ROFL*



Ich denke schon dass der Baustein geschützt werden kann, warum auch nicht. Einen parametrierbaren FIFO habe ich hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen (oder der ist so gut versteckt, dass ich den übersehen habe).

Es gibt so viele Themen in denen nach solchen FIFO-Bausteinen gefragt wird ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass der Baustein geschützt werden kann, warum auch nicht. Einen parametrierbaren FIFO habe ich hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen (oder der ist so gut versteckt, dass ich den übersehen habe).
> 
> Es gibt so viele Themen in denen nach solchen FIFO-Bausteinen gefragt wird ...



Das der KnowHowSchutz aber sogut wie nichts bringt (ausser erschwerte Fehlersuche) weisst du auch?

Entfernen ist auch ohne die AWL Quelle möglich!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Ein paar FIFO/LIFO Bausteine sind in der Step7 Standard Bibliothek vorhanden. Nur verstecken diese sich unter den "TI-S7 Converting Blocks".
ATT, FIFO, TBL_FIND, LIFO, TBL, TBL_WRD

Als wir noch kein SCL hatten habe ich die gerne eingesetzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass der Baustein geschützt werden kann, warum auch nicht. Einen parametrierbaren FIFO habe ich hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen (oder der ist so gut versteckt, dass ich den übersehen habe).
> 
> Es gibt so viele Themen in denen nach solchen FIFO-Bausteinen gefragt wird ...


 
mit ein bischen geschick, kann man so etwas in Handumdrehen selber 
schreiben eine kleine Hilfe gibt es hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8887

Bei OSCAT, gibt es diverse FIFO Register, die dann nicht geschützt sind.

Also eine FIFO als Ringspeicher sehe ich jetzt nicht als echte Herausforderung an,
aber danke für den Tip...


----------



## bike (9 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe heute bei der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit zur Pufferung von Prozessdaten an einer unserer Anlagen einen interessanten Beitrag in einem Blog gefunden - dort bietet jemand einen S7-Baustein für einen FIFO als fertiges SPS-Projekt zum Download an.
> 
> ...




Also wenn ich einen FiFo oder LiFo oder FiLo brauche, dann kann ich dies mit den Bordmitteln von S7 lösen.
Dazu einen Baustein verwenden dessen Ursprung ich nicht kenne und dessen Code versteckt sein muss, muss echt nicht sein.



bike


Edit: Macht hier jemand Werbung?


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

Ich finde den ganzen BLOG mysteriös. 

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (9 April 2011)

Hehe... der FiFo Baustein von Siemen ist auch chick.

Ich glaube es ist FC97. Den haben wir auf dieser Baustelle mal zum
Spass angeguckt und festgestellt das der "Programmierer" das MB250 nutzt
da er im FC ja keine Statischen Variablen hat. Bei einem Know-How-Protected
Baustein findet man den Fehler bestimmt schnell wenn man zufällig das gleiche Merkerbyte für irgendetwas nutzt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist FC97. Den haben wir auf dieser Baustelle mal zum
> Spass angeguckt und festgestellt das der "Programmierer" das MB250 nutzt
> da er im FC ja keine Statischen Variablen hat. Bei einem Know-How-Protected
> Baustein findet man den Fehler bestimmt schnell wenn man zufällig das gleiche Merkerbyte für irgendetwas nutzt.


Wie, welcher FC97 soll angebllich das MB250 benutzen? Der aus der Siemens-Bibliothek (S7 und nicht S5)?? Dem ist garantiert nicht so.


----------



## Matze001 (9 April 2011)

Es ist der Fifo Baustein von Siemens. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es das MB250 war, aber es wurde definitiv ein MB oder auch MW genutzt um einem FC mit "Statisches Variablen" zu basten


----------



## Ralle (9 April 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Es ist der Fifo Baustein von Siemens. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es das MB250 war, aber es wurde definitiv ein MB oder auch MW genutzt um einem FC mit "Statisches Variablen" zu basten



Na ja, wenn, dann stammte der wohl aus S5-Zeiten und wurde konvertiert? 

Ich mach das nicht mehr mit Bausteinschutz, wenn was rausgeht, dann offen, ansonsten lass ich es eben. Dachte früher auch mal, man sollte sein Gedankengut schützen, aber das ist eh Unsinn, man hilft viel mehr, wenn der Andere auch mal nachsehen kann, wie es geht. und im übrigen, sind viele Lösungen viel zu simpel, um sie zu schützen. Die komplizierten kann man i.d.R: offen lassen, da sie eh nur von Leuten verstanden werden, die das auch können.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

MB250 war aber zu S5 Zeiten auch nur der berüchtige Schmiermerkerbereich. Bei S7 nimmt man dafür die Temp-Variablen.

Ich habe gerade die Bausteine im "TI-S7 Converting Blocks" Ordner durchgesehen, da wird definitiv kein Merker verwendet. Wenn dann höchstes indirekt über Adressregister die mit den Referenzdaten nicht erfasst werden.

Edit:
Bei den S5-S7 Converting Blocks wird wirklich der Schmiermerkerbereich verwendet, also obacht ;-)


----------



## Matze001 (9 April 2011)

du musst schon reingucken 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> du musst schon reingucken
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



He ihr zwei stellt doch mal die Quellen rein, dann Schau'n wir mal.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2011)

```
[COLOR=Red]Matze001: Ich bin dir mal zuvor gekommen[/COLOR]
```

@IBFS: ja sehr mysteriöses Blog

[edit]



			
				openminded23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo vierlagig,
> 
> ich würde dich bitten, den Quellcode des geschützten Bausteins welchen ich hier im Forum zur Verfügung gestellt habe zu entfernen.
> 
> ...


gerne

...huch, war er schon weg...
danke matze...

was mir auffällt ist die formulierung...

[/edit]


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Ui, Flankenmerker im Temp-Bereich eines FC. Mach schnell wieder Know-how Schutz drauf.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ui, Flankenmerker im Temp-Bereich eines FC. Mach schnell wieder Know-how Schutz drauf.



ich wollte ja nur meine aussage aus post #2 unterstreichen


----------



## Corosop15 (9 April 2011)

Und LOG1 als Speicher mit einer TEMP-Variablen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ein guter Tip vom TE, so kann man Arbeit erhalten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Und LOG1 als Speicher mit einer TEMP-Variablen.



Das ist aber korrekt, und bei Bibliotheksbausteinen mache ich das auch so. So ist man nicht auf globale Merker angewiesen.

Der Rest ist aber wirklich was für den Don't-Know-How Schutz...


----------



## Corosop15 (9 April 2011)

Ich dachte, so etwas macht man mit SET bzw. CLR.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, so etwas macht man mit SET bzw. CLR.



Naja, wie man zum 0 oder 1-VKE kommt ist ja letztenendes egal. Ich bevorzuge aber auch SET/CLR.


----------



## Corosop15 (9 April 2011)

Ist natürlich richtig.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eine Setzanweisung (bezogen auf das "nackte" S) aber nur da einsetzen, wo man auch wirklich speichern will. Gerade Neulinge kann man schnell in die Irre führen, wenn man TEMP-Variablen "speichern" will.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2011)

Der TE hat sich beschwert.

@4L
Bitte entferne den Code aus deinem Post!

@Alle
Wenn jemand seinen Code schützen will, bitte, dann soll man ihn nicht hindern. Ich persönlich nutze solchen Code einfach nicht, niemand wird dazu gezwungen. 
Die Quelle, die 4L hier postet, zeigt, dass ich Recht habe, dann da ist ein böser Fehler enthalten.
Trotzdem sollte man den Wunsch desjenigen respektieren, dass der Code nicht veröffentlicht wird.

@openminded23
Mich interessiert aber, warum genau du dich beschwerst, ist doch nicht dein Code, jedenfalls wenn ich deiner Aussage glauben schenken darf, die du im Post#1 gemacht hast.
Vielmehr solltest du 4L dankbar sein, er hat einen netten Fehler aufgedeckt, der für böse Effekte sorgen kann und du nutzt ja schließlich den fehlerhaften Code.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe heute bei der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit zur Pufferung von Prozessdaten an einer unserer Anlagen einen interessanten Beitrag in einem Blog gefunden - dort bietet jemand einen S7-Baustein für einen FIFO als fertiges SPS-Projekt zum Download an.
> 
> ...


 
SOWASS KANN ICH LEIDEN! Still und heimlich nachträglich seine POSTs ändern :sb6:

Da gab es mal einen anderen USER, der hat sowass auch gemacht - NOGO

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> SOWASS KANN ICH LEIDEN! Still und heimlich nachträglich seine POSTs ändern :sb6:
> 
> Da gab es mal einen anderen USER, der hat sowass auch gemacht - NOGO
> 
> Frank



ich reiche dazu nach: 





			
				openminded23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo vierlagig,
> 
> ich würde dich bitten, den Quellcode des geschützten Bausteins welchen ich hier im Forum zur Verfügung gestellt habe zu entfernen.
> 
> ...



code ist raus, aber wem gehört nun der blog und der baustein und überhaupt und sowieso!? wollte uns da wieder einer vorführen?

@ralle: danke! das hätte ich so nicht erwartet  ...bist ja doch normal


----------



## zotos (10 April 2011)

Ist das nun der nächste Kandidat für den Giftschrank?

Bevor der Spaß hier zu "Ende" ist wollte ich noch meinen Senf (bzw. Gift) dazu geben.

Der Baustein war eh nicht schützenswert. Das mit der Flanke und dem Temp-Bereich ist ein bekannter Anfängerfehler, den man aber auch bei erfahrene Programmierer hin und wieder findet.
Wobei ich die Diskussion über den LOG1 und LOG0 nicht verstanden habe. Wie das gelöst wird, ist Geschmackssache und kein Grund für einen Totalverriss. Warum Siemens nicht in allen Sprachen TRUE und FALSE anbietet ist wohl ein Firmengeheimnis.

Offene Beispiele für FIFOs findet man hier im Forum viele. Wobei man bei der Suche oft Beiträge findet in denen auf einen anderen Thread verwiesen wird. Also wer hier keine Lösung findet sollte Suchen lernen.

Um diabolo150973 mit seinen *hell*seherischen Fähigkeiten zuvorzukommen: Das Ende ist nah!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2011)

Ja da hat unsere Ralle heute wieder richtig viel Arbeit, wobei ich nicht
wirklich verstehen kann warum er eingeschritten ist, die beiden Fälle haben
doch geradezu darum gefleht das Mann sich ein wenig um Sie kümmert.


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

Nach meiner Meinung wollte nur jemand um Kicks auf seinen Blog betteln, damit der in der Hitliste nach vorne kommt. 
Es ist schon seltsam wie man so um Aufmerksamkeit betteln muss. 

Also der Code war eigentlich nicht wert geschützt bzw angeschaut zu werden.

Muss das echt sein? 


bike


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung wollte nur jemand um Kicks auf seinen Blog betteln, damit der in der Hitliste nach vorne kommt.


 
Das für sich genommen ist das ja nicht verwerflich.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das für sich genommen ist ja nicht verwerflich.
> 
> Frank



nur die art und weise sollte man überdenken!


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Link zum Blog des Anbieters: [entfernt]http://www.dpsolutions.de/wordpress/2011/04/08/s7-fifo-baustein-ringpuffer/



http://www.dpsolutions.de/wordpress/


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das für sich genommen ist ja nicht verwerflich.
> 
> Frank



Wenn so geworben wird?


openminded23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe heute bei der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit zur Pufferung von  Prozessdaten an einer unserer Anlagen einen interessanten Beitrag in  einem Blog gefunden - dort bietet jemand einen S7-Baustein für einen  FIFO als fertiges SPS-Projekt zum Download an.
> 
> ...



Dann ist das nicht verwerflich, aber einfach nur sehr flach.
Passt aber genau zu dem wie sich der TE hier verhält.
Im Dezember war er nicht in der Lage Bausteine in ein CPU richtig  zu laden und jetzt besteht er auf das Löschen von etwas Code.
Wobei ich sicher bin, dass er Code von anderen nutzt.


bike


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn so geworben wird?
> 
> 
> Dann ist das nicht verwerflich, aber einfach nur sehr flach.
> ...



wobei ja noch nicht klar ist, ob der TE auch der autor des, nennen wir es mal "Bausteins" ist...
immerhin "absolvierte" der autor des "Bausteins", ich zitiere: "[...] sein Studium zum staatlich geprüften Techniker in der Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt Datenverarbeitungstechnik in Abendform und bestand die Prüfung vor dem Prüfungsausschuss am 15.06.2009 mit einer Gesamtnote von *1,67*."

besonders hervorzuheben: nicht 1,6*0* sondern *NUR* 1,6*7*


----------



## zotos (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> http://www.dpsolutions.de/wordpress/


Interessant finde ich die Sparte "OPENSOURCE-DB" mit eine kleinen Sammlung von Programmen. Nützliche Programme sind da aufgelistet, aber viele davon sind keine open source Produkte. Einige schon, andere sind Freeware aber closed source, wieder andere sind nur für Privatanwender kosten frei und ebenfalls closed source, usw.


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wobei ja noch nicht klar ist, ob der TE auch der autor des, nennen wir es mal "Bausteins" ist...
> immerhin "absolvierte" der autor des "Bausteins", ich zitiere: "[...] sein Studium zum staatlich geprüften Techniker in der Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt Datenverarbeitungstechnik in Abendform und bestand die Prüfung vor dem Prüfungsausschuss am 15.06.2009 mit einer Gesamtnote von *1,67*."
> 
> besonders hervorzuheben: nicht 1,6*0* sondern *NUR* 1,6*7*



[Irionie on]Ist das besser als Amtsrat? [Ironie off]
Normal müsste ja nach 1,7 gerundet werden, da ist 1,67 doch viel besser, es steht eine sechs in der Zahl 


bike


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Mir gefällt am besten das BILD 3 von 4 aus der Galerie, das mit dem Glas   

Frank


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

Mir gefällt folgendes Zitat

Zitat Anfang

```
[B]Was kann der FIFO-Baustein?[/B]
Der FIFO-Baustein findet überall dort Anwendung, 
wo Prozessdaten  gesammelt und bevorratet werden müssen / sollen. 
Mit Ihm ist es möglich,  die gesammelten (bauteilabhängigen) Prozessdaten 
ohne viel  Programmieraufwand zu verschieben.
 Die Rede ist hier von einem so genannten „Ringpuffer“ (FIFO: First-In-First-Out).
```
Zitat Ende

Bevorratet, das ist doch einmal eine tolle Beschreibung für einen Speichervorgang in einer PLC 
Außerdem die förmliche Anrede von "ihm" ist doch Ausdruck von Stil


bike


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 April 2011)

Aufällig ist noch das der Boardbesitzer schon eine Minute nach dem erstellen des Threads im SPS-Forum folgendes schreibt:



> Link zu einem Beitrag im SPS-Forum.de bei dem jemand auf diesen Beitrag hinweist


 
Aber sind bestimmt nicht dieselben...


----------



## mariob (10 April 2011)

Och,
da gibt es noch ganz andere, ein wenig OT zu hier, aber insgesamt lustig oder auch nicht:
http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/showthread.php?52208-Neues-Verfahren-zur-Steigerung-des-Auftriebs-von-Tragfl%E4chen 
Ich hoffe das der Link geht, das Ding beginnt ganz allmählich, man muß es nicht unbedingt durchlesen, aber eine insgesamt aufschlußreiche Geschichte.

Gruß
Mario

Edit:
Hier auf der Werkstattbüchse war wieder Javascript abgeschalten, da zerlegt es die Formatierung.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Mir gefällt folgendes Zitat
> 
> Zitat Anfang
> 
> ...



Ich finde nicht gut, dass hier Daten *verschoben* werden, ja wo sind wir denn, ist die Mafia mit an "Board"? Klingt wie Zigaretten schwarz verticken.


----------



## openminded23 (11 April 2011)

Ich finde es schon sehr interessant, welche Diskussionen ich hier ausgelöst habe . Nur einiges möchte ich dann doch nicht unkommentiert lassen:

*Punkt 1:*
An der Entwicklung des Bausteins war ich nicht beteiligt, habe aber den Autoren darum gebeten, diesen Baustein zur Verfügung zu stellen. Da er aus Prinzip keinen Account bei diesem Forum besitzt und den Baustein hier nicht veröffentlichen würde, dachte ich mir dann kann ich das ja machen.

*Punkt 2:*
Das Entschlüsseln eines geschützten Bausteins sowie insbesondere das Veröffentlichen des Quellcodes ist und bleibt illegal - egal ob der Inhalt nun "schützenswert" ist oder nicht, das Schützen ist immernoch Ermessenssache des Autoren und sollte respektiert werden!


Im allgemeinen bin ich enttäuscht über die Art und Weise, wie hier mit Usern umgegangen wird. Bisher war mir dieses Forum immer einen Mausklick wert, da zwischen den teilweise echt bescheuerten Antworten doch hin und wieder die richtige Antwort dabei war, die mich zur Lösung eines Problems geführt hat. Ich hoffe auch in Zukunft von einigen Usern anständige Antworten zu bekommen, nachdem sich die Stimmung hier gelegt hat!

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Das Entschlüsseln eines geschützten Bausteins sowie insbesondere das Veröffentlichen des Quellcodes ist und bleibt illegal



aha, auf welcher grundlage? BGB §xyz??? STGB§rst??? klär mich auf, damit ich weiß, mit welcher klage ich zu rechnen habe! - darauf freu ich mich und mein anwalt bestimmt auch, der hatte lang nichts mehr zu tun...


----------



## bike (11 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> *Punkt 2:*
> Das Entschlüsseln eines geschützten Bausteins sowie insbesondere das Veröffentlichen des Quellcodes ist und bleibt illegal - egal ob der Inhalt nun "schützenswert" ist oder nicht, das Schützen ist immernoch Ermessenssache des Autoren und sollte respektiert werden!




Kannst du mir bitte mitteilen gegen welches Gesetz verstoßen wurde?
Denn es ist doch klar, dass du bzw der ominöse Autor jetzt gegen den Entschlüssler vorgehen wird.
Oder habe ich jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?

Respekt habe ich gegen jeden der offen und ehrlich ist.
Bei jemanden der seine Blog so puschen will fehlt mir eigentlich der zuvor geschriebene Ansatz.
Bei uns in Bayern heißt es:
Wer bescheißt wird bestraft.

Wenn du Mist baust, dann steh dazu und schreib nicht alle und jeden an, dass jeder und alle etwas ändern sollen.

Zur guter Letzt: warum hat der Programmierstar nicht seinen Namen in dem absoluten, super und überragenden Baustein hinterlassen?


bike


P.S: Denk einmal darüber nach ob dein blog legal ist. Denn was du da schreibst und veröffentlichst ist eben nicht rechtskonform. Nur bin leider? kein Rechtsverdreher.


----------



## openminded23 (11 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mitteilen gegen welches Gesetz verstoßen wurde?
> Denn es ist doch klar, dass du bzw der ominöse Autor jetzt gegen den Entschlüssler vorgehen wird.
> Oder habe ich jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?
> 
> ...



Nein, warum sollte ich gegen jemanden heir vorgehen?
Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe bin ich NICHT der Autor - ich finde nur das Verhalten hier lächerlich! Und nein, es ist immer noch nicht mein Blog


----------



## bike (11 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Nein, warum sollte ich gegen jemanden heir vorgehen?
> Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe bin ich NICHT der Autor - ich finde nur das Verhalten hier lächerlich! Und nein, es ist immer noch nicht mein Blog



Warum nur kann ich nicht lachen?
Weil ich nicht über jeden Scheiß lachen kann


bike


----------



## zotos (11 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> ...
> *Punkt 2:*
> Das Entschlüsseln eines geschützten Bausteins sowie insbesondere das Veröffentlichen des Quellcodes ist und bleibt illegal - egal ob der Inhalt nun "schützenswert" ist oder nicht, das Schützen ist immernoch Ermessenssache des Autoren und sollte respektiert werden!
> ...


Lieber openminded23,
wie kommst Du denn darauf? Der Autor hat diesen Baustein unter der Creative Commons Namensnennung-Weitergabe unter gleichen Bedingungen 3.0 Unported (CC BY-SA 3.0) Lizenz.
veröffentlicht.

Was dazu berechtigt:


> das Werk bzw. den Inhalt vervielfältigen, verbreiten und öffentlich zugänglich machen
> Abwandlungen und Bearbeitungen des Werkes bzw. Inhaltes anfertigen




Ich habe den Code ja nicht auswendig gelernt und kann mich nicht daran erinnern ob darin Name und Lizenz erwähnt wurden. Aber in seinem Blog ist es so veröffentlicht.

PS: Extra für Dich habe ich meine Signatur überarbeitet ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2011)

bleibt trotzdem zu klären auf welcher grundlage es illegal ist, egal ob du autor bist oder nicht - die aussage stammt von dir und sie klang so überzeugt, dass du dir sicher schon gedanken darüber gemacht hast - also klär mich auf! danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2011)

@offen_dings_da,
Auf jeden Fall hast du uns das Wochende versüßt, einschließlich Heute. 
Leider hast du dich dabei ein wenig Lächerlich gemacht, ist aber nicht 
schlimm, kann ja jedem mal passieren. Weiter so....!


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2011)

@zotos - dafür:  
*„If you open your Mind too much, your Brain will fall out.“

*ROFL*
*


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2011)

openminded23 schrieb:


> Da er aus Prinzip keinen Account bei diesem Forum besitzt und den Baustein hier nicht veröffentlichen würde, dachte ich mir dann kann ich das ja machen.



Weißt du, das Motto, diese Forums steht ja oben in der 1. Zeile. Und viele Leute hier reagieren höchst allergisch auf Code, der so toll ist, dass man ihn verstecken muss, bzw. auf deren Erzeuger und Verbreiter, schließlich helfen genau diese Leute oft entscheidend weiter, mit viel Zeit und Engagement. Wenn dein Kumpel hier aus Prinzip keinen Account hat und hier nichts einstellen würde, dann darf er getrost bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, ich brauche ihn nicht und wohl auch keiner der anderen User. Keiner hier wartet auf Jungs wie euch, die sich aufspielen und sich gegenseitig die Links/Blogeinträge zuschieben. Und ja, Programmierer sind oft etwas eigen, jeder der hier postet und liest weiß das sicher! 

PS: Diese kleinen lustigen fehlerhaften Bausteine werden ja durch den KnowHow-Schutz nicht besser. Wer mal die Oscat-Lib angesehen hat, erkennt den wirklichen Wert, die Bausteine sind offen und können gerne berichtigt werden. Das hat wirklich Hand und Fuß!


----------



## bike (11 April 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn dein Kumpel hier aus Prinzip keinen Account hat und hier nichts einstellen würde, dann darf er getrost bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, ich brauche ihn nicht und wohl auch keiner der anderen User. Keiner hier wartet auf Jungs wie euch, die sich aufspielen und sich gegenseitig die Links/Blogeinträge zuschieben.



Besser sizophren als ganz allein. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Und ja, Programmierer sind oft etwas eigen, jeder der hier postet und liest weiß das sicher!



Wie kommst denn darauf? 

Das ist mir echt ganz neu.



bike


----------

